# Tiger barb just die Thermal Shock?? need help.



## eyt (Jan 28, 2011)

Need some input. background 10gal Planted tank, 1 gold Gourami, 3 red eye tetra. Weekly 20% w/c 

On Monday I found out that the tank temp @ 18c so I try to revive it, but without success. Yesterday I bought a new heater and bring the temp to 22c. Also 2 of my tetra's tail fin were got, so I suspected the barb bit it off. I then put a tank divider in the middle and put gourami and tail-less tetras together and put 1 healty tetra and barb together. This morning, I found the barb and tetra were in the same side with the other fish. Sadly barb is rip...

and suggestion of what did I do wrong...


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

There could be a large number of things that could have went wrong, do you have any more specific pieces of information?

I don't think it was from temperature shock because that usually only occurs from an immediate large change in temperature (moreso a large drop than a large rise). Even then, temperature shock basically looks like a paralyzed fish, your barb seemed fine before he croaked..


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, more info is needed.

You were/are headed for trouble with that stock selection. Tiger barbs need more than 10 gallons and are a schooling fish. You should also have at least double that number of red eye tetra, as they're also a schooling fish. The gold gourami also needs a larger tank.


----------

